# How to clean *EXTREMELY* dirty used tank



## Slicey P (Aug 27, 2012)

Well i was actually on my way to pay for a new 90gal when my friend driving me mentioned that his cousin had a pretty big fish tank at one point and that I might be able to get it fairly cheap.....well it's a 110 gal bowfront, but it hasn't been used for years and it is about as dirty as possible, i'm talkin mold, mildew, & algae to the extreme!!! Does anybody have any tips on the best way to get this thing transparent again??? I'm thinking vinegar, but are there any cleaning solutions that would be ok??? Thx a lot!!!


----------



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

Before reusing my 5.5 I used a spray bottle to soak it with chlorox and kill anything that might hurt a fish. I let it air dry, rinsed it out with clean water, and then let it dry again to make sure it all evaporated before starting to cycle it for my betta.


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

white vinegar will remove most of your troubles like alkaline stains and the rest but give a real good rinse a few times after you finish cleaning


----------

